# UK TV mainly F1



## Gerardos300 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I asked Sky UK if I could buy their F1 here, they said no, however a brit told me use VPN TV and you can get it! Can anyone please advise? Many thanks Gerard
which VPN TV to go for etc?


----------

